# Sebastian's Progress Journal



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

*WARNING - This thread will contain massive amounts of pictures, and a long intro*​
For any of you reading this who don't know me, or about the Betta who this is made for, here's some backstory on me, and on him:

My name is Samantha, I'm 20, and I live in New York. 

4 months ago, due to some unforeseen problems, I moved from the city to upstate New York, to live with my father. I used to live with my mother, and she had to move to Louisiana, since she had no where to go in New York. She stayed with my cousin, who used to keep Bettas. Her last Betta died, probably from old age, and she was going to throw away her 2.5 gallon tank she was kept in. My mother suggested sending the tank to me, and I agreed.

The day it got here, I went off to my local PetSmart, and got my first Betta, a blue and white EEHM who I named Merlin. While looking at the Bettas, I noticed this yellow (or at least I thought he was yellow) boy with ripped up fins at the back, and I thought to myself "Who would buy him?" He looked so sad, but I knew nothing about Bettas back then. All I knew was they were fish, they needed food, a heater, and a 2.5 gallon tank minimum. It wasn't until I stumbled across these forums that I started learning, very slowly, how special these fish are, and how they can really steal your heart, _and the money from your wallet, just saying_.

Eventually, I decided to upgrade Merlin to a 5.5 gallon tank, and his 2.5 gallon was empty. Thus, brought the arrival of Topaz, my Pastel Salamander EEHM. Once again, I went to my local PetSmart, saw the same sad 'yellow' boy in the back, I didn't know about paleness back then. I moved him to the front of all the Bettas, told an employee about him, and told him I wished someone would buy him and help him. No one did.

It wasn't until after I upgraded Topaz to a 10g, and gave his 2.5 gallon away that the craze really took hold of me. I'd go to PetSmart at least twice a week to buy various things (mostly plants) always visit the Bettas and admire how beautiful they were, and I'd always pay a special visit to the sad, pale boy with mangled fins, and talk to him. I started calling him Sebastian. He was so cute, but I didn't know how to even begin to treat him. He looked way past what someone with my experience could handle, so I just kept moving him to the front, telling the employees to help him, debating buying him myself, but hoping someone with more experience would take him home. Again, no one did.

After realizing how much more freaking expensive PetSmart is compared to Petco, I started making trips to Petco instead, and stopped visiting my mangled buddy. I didn't forget about him, I just assumed someone would buy him eventually, and that he had a good home. 

I got two Bettas in the time that I didn't go to PetSmart, another Pastel Salamander EEHM named Azure, and a black, blue, and red tricolor King named Rajah. I had learned a lot about caring for Bettas at this point. I stocked up on supplies, and was always on this forum reading up on people's experiences.

I finally went back to PetSmart since Petco didn't have any Ghost Shrimp and I wanted some, and Sebastian was still there! I couldn't believe it. I had an extra 3.5 gallon tank after upgrading Rajah to a 5 gallon, so I decided that now is the time to give this boy a home. I figured I learned enough, and I felt that I had enough experience to care for him the way he should be cared for. 

I watched this boy deteriorate for _4 months_, and was never able to do anything, and now I could. But, he was $30.. Christmas had just passed, I barely had any money to my name, and it was going to be difficult to pick up some vital things for him with how much I'd be spending on buying him alone. So I spoke to an employee about him for the 5th time, and I asked if it was possible to get a discount on him, and she said I'd have to speak to a manager that wasn't in, and to come back tomorrow. She said she would move him to a tank and treat him, so with a heavy heart, and anger slowly building, I walked away for what was probably the 20th time, without buying him.

Here's where the hell began for me. I called in the morning the next day, and I spoke to the manager I was supposed to come see today. I explained the situation to her, what I've seen this Betta go through, how I've asked her staff to treat him for _months_, and no one did anything, how I moved him to the front every time I went there, and how he magically got put in the back every time I went back the next day.. And you know what she said? She said, "Oh, I'm sorry about that" in the most sarcastic voice possible. Fuming, I asked about a discount on him, and she said they don't discount fish, and they're treating him in the back. I said I'd come pick him up, and she said no. She said they don't sell any animals they've started treatment on, and that she would call me when he's 'better'. She never called me. I was crushed..

Heartbroken, I went back to my local Petco. There had been a boy with SBD and fin rot there that I fell in love with, but I had my heart set on saving Sebastian, so I couldn't get him. Since Sebastian was gone for good in my mind, I figured it was okay to get him, and at least help one more boy before he could get as bad as him. That day, I bought my red and blue bicolor DTHM, Apollo. 

I got a massive discount on Apollo, since he was labeled as a regular DT, and they gave me 50% off when I showed them what was wrong with him, so I bought a 2.5 gallon tank kit with what I had left, and made plans to go to as many PetSmarts, Petcos, and Petlands as possible until I find a Betta who has no chance of getting a home, and bringing him or her home with me.

The day I was supposed to go Betta shopping, my boyfriend took me to my local PetSmart for the first time since trying and failing to get Sebastian, to pick up a bottle of Prime. As I was looking at the Bettas, I noticed familiar torn fins at the back of the shelf. I immediately broke into tears. I spent all my money trying to get over losing him, just to see him sitting there, with me unable to afford his outrageous price. I had to leave him there, yet again, trying to hold back tears of frustration.

Now, my boyfriend and I aren't exactly on good terms right now. He's very blunt, and he doesn't consider how others feel emotionally about things, just logically. He gave me this speech about how I shouldn't let stupid things like that get to me, and of course that just made things worse. He doesn't exactly understand my love for Bettas, he just makes jokes about cooking them all the time. But, after lots of anger and frustration, he offered to buy Sebastian if it would make me happy, but I had to wait until next week because PetSmart would be closed by the time we got there. It was over, he was going to come home with me.

After what felt like forever, two days ago, I convinced my mother to take me to Walmart, which is right next to PetSmart. She knew about Sebastian, my plans to buy him, and everything that happened, but she didn't know he was back on the shelf. We went into PetSmart, and as usual, he was at the back of the shelf hidden from view. I picked him up and begged her to borrow the money for him until this weekend, and after lots of arguing, an angry speech about the value of money, and yelling, she caved.

He was finally mine. He was finally home. He was finally going to be helped. He finally had someone who cared about him. Unfortunately, I was going to put him in what is Apollo's tank, but the tank I was going to put Apollo in cracked. I mean, it massively cracked, that's why I hate acrylic, so I have to keep him in his cup until this Saturday. Daily water changes, heated water, and good food has brought him back to life. He's no longer lifeless, he shows interest, curiosity. He _flared_, at me for pete's sake, even in his cup! And his road to recovery begins..

So, there's the story of Sebastian, and the struggle of getting him home. Now that that's over.. This will be the thread for his progress. I will update and post pictures every other day, if not every day, depending on how many people show interest. Be prepared to constantly see this thread in your email if you subscribe. 

I hope none of you think I'm crazy. x.x

Here's my baby, get ready to see him very often:
View attachment 691513


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

If you're crazy, then this forum is a mad house full of crazies running loose. People won't understand what one does for some hobby unless they share the passion. I have huge debates with my brother because of the amount of money he spent on video games. I think he's immature spending that much on virtual stuff. But then again, *he* thinks *I'm* immature for spending so much on animals. That's just how humans are. They care little about those outside their worlds. Don't let it deter you. Thank you for bringing Sebastian home.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Subbing.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

That is great that you finally got to take him home. I hope he flourishes in your care. 

I was the same way with Dude, my HMPK (though he's more like your Apollo). There was a EE HMPK boy there who was blind or going blind and at the time I couldn't pick him up. He wasn't there later, but I told myself after seeing him that I would pick up a betta in need. Low and behold, when I returned looking for a betta, Dude was there with his bad eye, and home he came with me.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Where's the LOVE button for this post??? Definitely subbing. You know how I feel about Sebastian and you, Tourmaline, for saving him. Can't wait to take this journey with you and Sebastian, even if it is just "virtually".

BLESS YOU FOR SAVING HIM!!!!!!!


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yay! He's finally in a good, safe place with people that care about him! I'm interested to see how you'll treat his fin damage, and hope to pick up a tip or two myself!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I plan to treat him with 1 tsp/gallon of AQ Salt and IAL along with water changes every other day. I think I may just keep him in the new 2.5 gallon, since it'll be less usage of my supplies.

I wonder if his fins will ever grow back even close to the way he was before PetSmart.. It would be nice to see him in his former glory.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Methylene Blue would fast forward things. You can put the AQ with the MB bath so he won't get exposed to AQ 24/7. I do a 30-minute bath every other day. The dose for MB is 4 drops on a half gal and 9 drops on a 1-gal.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I remember reading when you used that on Merah. I don't have any though, and I'd have to order it. That treatment is temporary until I buy it and it arrives. I wish pet stores carried it..


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yours don't? That's odd. They're five bucks on my LFS. $4.95 actually. If you can't find anything cheaper than that I'll ship to you. Oh and since my LFS also has stuff like Furan-2 and Kanaplex and Tetracyline and Just Name It They Have It, don't be shy to send a whole shopping list. The fancy meds are $9.99. The $4.95 price works for MB and Malachite Green. Just in case you need it. Oh, and I will be sure to use USPS this time! ><


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

twohuskies said:


> Where's the LOVE button for this post??? Definitely subbing. You know how I feel about Sebastian and you, Tourmaline, for saving him. Can't wait to take this journey with you and Sebastian, even if it is just "virtually".
> 
> BLESS YOU FOR SAVING HIM!!!!!!!


+1



Whippet44 said:


> Yay! He's finally in a good, safe place with people that care about him! I'm interested to see how you'll treat his fin damage, and hope to pick up a tip or two myself!


+1

Subbing!!! You're not crazy.  So glad you were able to get him, bring him home, and giving him the best life he's ever known! Kuddos!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I found it online on eBay for 5.89, delivery here by the 16th. Anything I get has to wait until this weekend, though. :/ I'm relying heavily on my boyfriend for this. It may even have to wait until I get paid, since I don't know how far he's willing to go helping me, but I work off the books and they only call me when they need me, which isn't often anymore.. I'm not sure how I'll even repay him for paying for Sebastian right now. I was planning to take him out to a nice dinner, which doesn't seem likely anymore.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Noticed these spots on Sebby's head. I looked at pictures of the first few days he was here, and they were there, but they're getting more white. Fungus?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Naw, fungus is fuzz. Looks like a cotton ball permanently stuck on the fish. I saw it on a dead Black Orchid CT girl I reported to my local Petco's manager. That looks more like his scales falling off. That is, if I'm not mistaken. I'm guessing antiseptic alone should help.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I wonder why.. It looks like they're shaped really weirdly too. 

He seriously just doesn't like pellets. He'll eat it, then spit it out and ignore it. He'll eat flakes, but only a tiny amount. I can't keep feeding him bloodworms every day. >_< Why, Sebastian, why? I was glad I didn't have any picky eaters!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

What about crushed pellets? Same thing in the form of flakes  or try Omega One. It's the only "pellet" Volga would eat now. Ohh and try brine shrimps too.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I crushed them up yesterday and he didn't even look at them, so I tried them whole today and he spit it out. Same thing with the brine shrimp. The only way he'll touch the flakes is if I don't crush them up. So far, the one thing he'll eat enough of is cut up bloodworms.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aww, look at the poor little guy! Some treatment they did for him. He looks like he might have butterfly-like pattern under all of that stress and torn fins! I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have a betta with something similar. He also has black marks on his face, which is unusual, and I have seen white fuzz around his gills. I have been on several different websites trying to figure it out. The worst advice I got was it's normal coloring, then it's ammonia and you have to use spring water (my tap water currently has .25 ammonia), and then I was told possible parasites. He seems to have a weak immune system in general. He was in rough shape at the store, though not nearly as bad as Sebastian. Meth blue baths help and the white fuzz went away after a Kanaplex treatment. I also have Vitachem and probiotics for his food. Hopefully that will help.

Anyway, just wanted to throw all that out there in case any of it helps you.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

As far as I can tell, he doesn't have any fuzz anywhere, just the weird spots on his head. I already have plans to treat him with MB.

He has weirdly shaped gill covers. They're triangle shaped instead of round, haven't seen that before.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I see some black along the gill cover now that you mention the strange shape. Hopefully the MB will help with that (may be ammonia burns from the store). I'm not sure about the scales on his head. The only thing I can think of is see how they react to the treatments you already have planned.

I hope he starts eating better soon!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I noticed the black too, but I wasn't too worried about it. One of my Bettas, Azure, had the same thing when I bought him, and it went away with clean, heated water after a week or so.

I'll start MB treatment on him on Monday, most likely, I don't have it yet. Until then, IAL and AQ Salt will have to do.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I wonder if it is just scales. I have been worrying quite a lot and need to relax.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Try not to worry too much, it'll just stress you out. 

So after observing Sebastian for a but, I noticed that his gills aren't triangle shaped, but it looks like his membrane just stays out. It's more obvious when he's 'breathing'.

Extended
View attachment 692089


Membrane stays extended
View attachment 692081


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

You're totally right. Can worrying be an addiction? Because I think I am.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Worry is more like a curse than an addiction. I think all of us on here have been cursed with worry concerning our fish friends.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Very true.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Does that mean he's breathing heavily? Due to stress? If yes, it should cease with time  x don't worry too much folks! Now excuse me while I check on my boys at 1:30 AM


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

He only really breathes heavily when I go near him, but yes, he does. 

I'm getting his tank tomorrow for sure, but I'm still undecided on which to replace it with. I'm returning the one I got to Petco, and using the money to put towards a better kit at PetSmart (a different one than Sebby came from, so I don't start a riot), and my boyfriend is putting in the difference. I made a thread about it, hint hint. Help x.x


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

If you don't mind a secondhand tank, there's this lady in eBay that seem to always have a tank to sell. Her username is hvla(some number).But you should see her listing if you type in "3 gallon fish tank" in the search bar. I got two secondhand tanks from her. The NatGeo was $10, but without lights and filter. The Top Fin 2.6 was $14, including filter. I think she still has one more tank up for auction. Definitely below $25


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I wouldn't really mind a secondhand tank, it's just waiting for the shipping that concerns me.. He's gone way too long in a cup and I'd rather get something that's instant so he doesn't have to be in that damn cup any longer than he needs to. 

I tried looking for her, but I couldn't find anyone selling used tanks with that username.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeah I can't find her either ._. looks like I bought her last tank after all. So there's this one... but it has no BIN option =\ maybe you can message the seller, explain this is an emergency, and offer $15?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tetra-Led-C...465539?hash=item2a5f1e9283:g:kNMAAOSw5dNWjpt2

EDIT: never mind I just realized it took a week to ship =\ meh


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

There's still the issue of shipping. It's estimated for the 20th, and that would mean another 10 days of being in a cup for Sebastian. :/ I hate seeing him stressed. It would come out to about the same amount as the NatGeo tank with that $10 shipping.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Have you checked craigslist or Goodwill? I've sometimes found tanks there but always ended up getting something from Walmart or Petsmart.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I wish you were closer; I'd give you my 2.5. It's a big algae-ridden right now for its inhabitants, but I was planning on moving them to a different tank soon.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I found a one good tank kit on CL, but it was so far.. It would be a 2-3 hour drive depending on traffic. 

My Goodwill is horrible. Overpriced, and horrible. They had one of those $5 PetSmart .5 gallon bowls for $10... What? You can buy it brand new for $5... I hate shopping there. That was my mom's favorite store in Louisiana, she came here, and she was about to cry when she saw how expensive everything was priced. 

I haven't seen any regulars even close NY.. It kinda sucks. Guess not a lot of New Yorkers like Bettas. Too focused on being rude jerks and sagging their pants so everyone can see their underwear. Oh and shooting each other.. 

Have I ever mentioned I don't like NY?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

So.. Maybe 15 minutes before my boyfriend was going to come over here, it decides to pour.. The roads up here are really dangerous, so I told him to just stay home. 

Another day of waiting.. I am getting him a Marineland Crescent 3 gallon, the same as Azure's tank.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

That's a good tank choice, Tourmaline. I have 3 of the older models with the LED light that sticks up from the back. I love this tank, so Sebastian will think he's in betta heaven!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I actually decided on a 5 gallon tank kit for him. It's cheaper, and it gives him way more swimming room. I think he's going to be even happier with all that space after living most of his life in a tiny cup.

It's this tank:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5...-with-LED-Lighting-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/17480272


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

*Sigh* Sebby still refuses to eat anything other than freeze dried bloodworms.. He even denies flakes now. I don't want to to continue him on this diet, I feel like he's not getting the nutrients he needs, and it's going to cause problems. 

I'll try pellets again tomorrow after he's in his tank. I'll skip his breakfast and only feed him before bed. Maybe he'll be a little hungry. He's an aggressive eater, almost rivals Azure's crazy behind at feeding time in terms of attacking his food.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Try garlic?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Sebby's tank. 5 gallons, so empty looking.. I wanted to float the Water Wisteria, but it looked so bare and he was floating near the bottom. 
View attachment 693249


He's having an explore. He's liking the plants, he tried eating it at first.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Squeeee! Finally! First day in taaank <3

Oh and the next AquaBid SNE is Jan 16th. You can get enough plants to fill two tanks for about $20 then. There will also be caves and whatnot on the "breeding supplies" section if you think you need one.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Rats I just spent almost $30 on plants. But maybe AB will still call me.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

YAAAAYYY! Sebastian has his own tank, and it's HUGE!!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I also got a tiny 0.5 gallon bowl for his medicine baths. I don't understand how people can use those things as a permanent home for fish, it makes me sick.

He won't stay still for more than 2 seconds, it's adorable. He's so excited!
And he's picking at the IAL in his tank. I think he's hungry. 

At first he seemed a little confused, and he kept looking at everything like it was trying to kill him. Now he's just swimming and getting used to everything.

If I have enough money by then, I'll try to buy some low light plants. I was looking at caves for him, but they were all $10+. ._. Mom said no.

The tank was only $28, they didn't have the Hawkeye 5 one I wanted, but the one I got is the same tank Merlin has. I think it's actually 5.5 gallons, not 5.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Cute little face. 
View attachment 693281


He likes the leaves 
View attachment 693289


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

My last cave was less than $7... I think it's something like $6.5? Unfortunately it came shattered  but it's too big for my 2.5 anyway so I just asked for refund. I bought it from AB seller @nofishtoday, who is also running the website bamaplants.com 

The best thing about that cave is: you can also attach plants to it so it works both ways.

EDIT: did somebody say "low light plants"?? I'm on team crypts aaaaaall the way!! Wendtii bronze is cool. Spiralis looks like somebody planted a leek in my tank ( ._. ) and and undulata is nice and thick and bushy and pontederiifolia is my favorite  Keep an eye on JDAquatics. He did say he's gonna run his $5 for 5 deal again


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I haven't had Crypts before. Do they need root tabs? I looked on eBay just to see and they looked weird. x.x

Okay, I can't stop taking pictures of Sebastian. He's so cute swimming around freely. 

View attachment 693337

View attachment 693329


He did this. Super weird. He's not dead, he was swimming around and he swam through some IAL and just laid on it for a few seconds. Saw the whole thing. 
View attachment 693345


Caught him yawning too. Why did it have to be blurry. >_<
View attachment 693353


Remember when I said this thread would have massive amounts of pictures? I wasn't lying. If I don't post them here, they're going in my albums no one looks at.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Welp they're heavy root feeders but it doesn't mean they *need* root tabs. I never give mine any and they grow new leaves within less than two weeks since arrival. They do go through initial melt though

Which one looks weird? They all look different so you just gotta pick the one you like. Another low light plant would be the Pennywort. It has more of a "vine" look that reminds me to grapes... which is why I have it around XD


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

They had so many, I didn't see any that looked big enough for a 5.5 gallon. They were all tiny crypts. There was one with what looked like a flower in the middle too. Complicated names, don't remember. I only saw one I liked, and it looked a little like a bush. Maybe that was the one you mentioned?

I looked, the ones I liked were Parva and Wendtii green


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Undulata? It has more leaves than stalks when fully grown, broad and green and sticks together like a bush. I've never seen a tiny crypt TBH maybe I just don't have enough species around. They may start out small but then they grow to be pretty large. 

I have:
- Wendtii (green and bronze)
- Undulata
- Pontederiifolia (nobody likes to spell this one out LOL I have it on autocorrect on my phone)
- Spiralis (I don't like it)
- Becketii


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I liked Undulata (I hope I spelled that right) too. It's so expensive on eBay. The shipping is so much for 3.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Naw you're good for now. Wait for SNE, that's when the best deal comes in.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Any idea if there is a specific time or registration?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

It started at 6 or 7pm last time. Not sure if it changes every month. But I'm sure all info necessary will be posted here in the forum long in advance. Make sure to register to AquaBid early though because they take 24 hours to approve you


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Now Sebastian is too distracted by all the open space to realize there's food there. *Sigh* The never-ending struggle of feeding this fish..


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

I think he'll settle in, Tourmaline. It may just take a few more days for him to get comfortable in his new tank. Keep up the great work! He looks better already!!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Sebby has a really cute/weird personality. He's currently swimming around the bottom of his tank, and nipping at what I think is bubbles on the gravel. I don't know what else he could possibly be trying to eat, unless he's just trying to eat the gravel. He's had his face in the gravel being a weirdo trying to eat everything since I woke him up. 
View attachment 693545


And all of the Water Wisteria is reaching up towards the light now. Looks so cool. 

Just thought I'd share that.

Almost forgot, after a fiasco where my aunt stole my MB, he's officially going to start treatment at 3pm today. I'll take pictures of him in his medicine bath, because, why not?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! Hopefully, the plant will grow quickly while you wait for another plant sale. I recently bought some plants from Aquatic Arts. I really like their plants, and the animals I've ordered from them have come in healthy and well-packaged, too. Make sure you quarantine your plants if you don't want snails or other tag-alongs!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Glad to hear you managed to get a hold of the MB. Don't forget to net or scoop him back as you don't want the medicated water in the tank  

Which is why first MB-AQ bath is always so much fun XD


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

His first MB and AQ Salt bath. Catching him was easy, he let me scoop him with a cup.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay! I hope he continues to be cooperative!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I also forgot to mention, yesterday when I went to pick up the new boy, I saw a veiltail that looked exactly like Sebastian just with fins. He's been there a while too, but I never made the connection. I think that was probably his sibling, so Sebby is most likely a 'Fancy Longfin' aka a veiltail. 

I'm kind of glad I went back there. I just didn't have a choice. It was either don't pick up anything I need, or go to PetSmart.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

About to get him ready for his second MB/AQ Salt bath. That red spot on him is really bothering me.. That wasn't there when I got him. What is that? >_<


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

His favorite spot.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not sure. Hopefully, the MB treatments help it go away if it's a problem. Is it bulging like that, or is it the way he's swimming? I'm worried about his caudal, too. I'm glad you got him home to start treatment when you did.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Its not bulging. He has a curved spine, his body is always bent like that, its just red. The black around his fins isn't going away either..


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

the black in his dorsal fin? That's just coloring. no idea what the red thing is though


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I think the red is just color as well. Especially since it's not swollen or stuff. Even if it's injury the current treatment should take care of it as well  love how his caudal has at least spread out now


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I meant around his caudal, there's a black outline in some lights. I'm still a little worried about that red spot. What if it turns out to be a tumor? :-?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

This treatment is starting to tug at my heartstrings. Before the second one, he was really interactive and used to come up to the glass when I'd go up to the tank. Now, he hides at every movement, and refuses to come out if someone is there.. It was hard to catch him today, I had to use a net to get him in and out of the bath. He's a little traumatized now, I guess. I don't want him to be scared of me. :/


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

:-( Hopefully, he'll warm up to you again after the treatment baths are over. I've never done baths, but I always assumed the fish would be traumatized and scared afterwards.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

He'll get used to it. It's like taking children to the dentist I assume. They kick and scream but they just gotta go. I scoop Merah and Fiery out their baths by hand, speaking of. I feel like it's faster and less stressful - as somehow most fishes already freak out at the sight of a net.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

He was okay with my hand up until I tried to scoop him. He's a fast little fish, and he has a 5 gallon with space to flee. >.< It didn't work at all. 

He's also hard to feed. I have to drop the food near him or he won't notice it.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I bribe mine into the cup with a pellet. But if he has issues eating that wouldn't work. Darn.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Tourmaline said:


> I meant around his caudal, there's a black outline in some lights. I'm still a little worried about that red spot. What if it turns out to be a tumor? :-?


It honestly doesn't look like a tumor to me. But, I would keep a close eye on it. It sort of reminds me of a bumpy thing on a rainbow shark that I had many years ago. That bump burst open and left a gaping hole of infection. So, do keep an eye on it.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

It looks horrible..


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

It actually does seem raised now. It's getting worse every day.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

It looks raised to me too. I would be worried about that ulceration I had with my rainbow shark. Here's a link to an article about aeromonas and how to treat:

http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/articles/aeromonas.html

It may be time to add an antibiotic treatment to his water and skip the MB/salt baths. The antibiotic should help his fin rot as well. IDK - not trying to jump to medication, but I am worried about that bumpy thing. The redness surrounding it makes me think bacteria/infection, and Lord knows, he was in FILTHY conditions.

*Edited to add:* The above article talks about treating koi for this condition, so you can't really follow their instructions for adding the antibiotic to koi pellets and treating a pond, but you can add the antibiotic to his food with a tiny bit of water, let it soak, and then feed. Their forma-green product is amazing for healing and combating fungus from wounds as well. I fear that if that lesion ulcerates/bursts open, a fungus could quickly develop and destroy the surrounding flesh. IF this is aeromonas, it's a nasty bacteria, but if treated, CAN be cured.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

So, Malachite Green? If I order it now, it won't be here until the 25th.. I'm worried now. No pet stores around here sell that kind of medication. I'll ask one of my friends in a different part of NY if a local pet store chain there carries it.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

I also found this:



> Bacterial Infections
> *The most common bacterial infections are caused by one of three pathogens: Vibrio, Pseudomonas or Aeromonas.* The symptoms (e.g., cloudy eyes, bloody patches, decaying or frayed fins, scratching) of these bacterial infections can be similar, and therefore it can be difficult to determine which pathogen is responsible. Fish with an internal bacterial infection may not show any signs other than a loss of appetite and possibly a swollen abdomen.
> 
> With most bacterial infections, all fish in the aquarium will be affected to varying degrees, so the entire aquarium may need to be treated. Obviously, if we are dealing with a large aquarium, this could potentially be expensive. If only one fish appears to be infected and you move the infected fish to a quarantine aquarium as soon as possible, you may get lucky and not have to treat the display aquarium. Over the past 25 years, I have used a variety of medications with varying degrees of success; however, in most cases, tetracycline has been the most effective treatment for infections caused by both Vibrio and Aeromonas, though there are other antibiotics that you can use. Remember to follow the manufacturer's directions and remove any activated carbon from your filter before treating the aquarium. Another option is the use of medicated foods if the fish are eating well.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I could get Tetracycline from PetSmart or Petco, but all of the reviews say it didn't do anything for their fish. Otherwise, I'd have to order that and wait for it too.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Malachite green can be used, but this particular company (fishy pharmacy) makes a product called forma-green that is not as harsh as malachite green. IMO, it's more important to get the oxytetracycline ASAP. There is a seller on AB that sells fishy pharmacy medications in smaller quantities for very reasonable prices. He ships lightning fast too. Here's a link to oxytetracycline:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?medications&1452998460

Malachite green is found in a LOT of ick medications. In fact, I think one made by Wardley is nothing but malachite green and sold at Wal Mart.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Tourmaline said:


> I could get Tetracycline from PetSmart or Petco, but all of the reviews say it didn't do anything for their fish. Otherwise, I'd have to order that and wait for it too.


The first article I linked to recommended oxytetracycline, which is a little different than just tetracycline. You could get the oxytetracycline from the seller on AB, and I can attest that he ships FAST.

*Another edit:* You could email the AB seller and ask if he could sell the oxytetracycline to you in a smaller packet (maybe 10 grams) since you're only treating a small betta tank. After a little more research, I've read that oxytetracycline and doxycycline can be more effective because some bacteria have become resistant to tetracycline. Also, tetracycline isn't as effective in water. But, it's best to get the antibiotic in his FOOD so he can get it internally. I've treated goldfish with HORRIBLE septicemia with doxycycline in the water AND in the feed and the results were nothing short of a miracle. Of course, goldfish will gobble up anything.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I'll see if I can order the oxytetracycline tomorrow. I currently have $4 to my name, and I was waiting on tomorrow to get a few things because a friend is giving me back money he owes me.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Tourmaline said:


> I'll see if I can order the oxytetracycline tomorrow. I currently have $4 to my name, and I was waiting on tomorrow to get a few things because a friend is giving me back money he owes me.


Bless your heart, Tourmaline! I will look through all of my fishy meds to see if perhaps, I have some oxytetracycline or even doxycycline. You have done SO much for Sebastian!

*EDITED TO ADD: I have a small amount of Doxycycline!!!! YAAAAAAAAAYYY! You only use 1/4 tsp per 20 gallons, so it should be enough to treat your 5G and sprinkle a teensy bit in his food. Will he eat flakes of ANY kind? bloodworms? Anything you can add a VERY tiny amount of this to and then feed??? PM me your address and I'll send it out to you tomorrow.*


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Do you still need Malachite Green then? I still have your address like the true creep I am. I can ship it off at no cost to you.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> Do you still need Malachite Green then? I still have your address like the true creep I am. I can ship it off at no cost to you.


IMHO, she will need the malachite green as well to combat potential fungus. I'm sending Doxycycline today.

Edited to add: The article I linked above said to use the antibiotic in the feed, and add the malachite green into the water.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I feel bad accepting things from people. x.x Especially Seren, considering she's the one who sent me the IAL and MB.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

twohuskies said:


> IMHO, she will need the malachite green as well to combat potential fungus. I'm sending Doxycycline today.
> 
> Edited to add: The article I linked above said to use the antibiotic in the feed, and add the malachite green into the water.


Ah, that's a good combo! Take care of things both inside and out, no?

And Tourmaline, don't worry. I'm blowing close to fifty bucks to import a female from Thailand anyway so what's another $4.99? XD please do read up how to dose Malachite Green though. It's easy to overdose with this one. Oh and don't wear nice clothes dosing it! It stains!! ><


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Tourmaline said:


> I feel bad accepting things from people. x.x Especially Seren, considering she's the one who sent me the IAL and MB.


Do NOT feel bad, Tourmaline. You've invested soooooo much into Sebastian (monetarily and emotionally), I'm happy to contribute even a little to his recovery. That's the beauty of communities like this one - we all want the same thing and that is what is BEST for bettas!


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> Ah, that's a good combo! Take care of things both inside and out, no?
> 
> And Tourmaline, don't worry. I'm blowing close to fifty bucks to import a female from Thailand anyway so what's another $4.99? XD please do read up how to dose Malachite Green though. It's easy to overdose with this one. Oh and don't wear nice clothes dosing it! It stains!! ><


Yes, I think that is the idea. Fight the infection internally, and any potential fungus externally in the water.

The article about using malachite green said to dose it in the water at 75%, so I'm guessing whatever the recommended dose is, reduce it by 25%.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I was just reading up dosing it. It says 1 tsp per 10 gallons, so for 5, 1/2 a tsp, or just 1 drop per gallon. 
I'll put a less since it says to take into account the gravel and decor taking up water area. I'll be keeping my filter off through it, and it says to do 25% daily water changes between adding more MG. Does it harm live plants? I looked it up but got mixed information, some people saying yes, some people saying no.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I would remove the plants just to be safe. I never like dosing any kind of medications with plants anyway. Not even salt.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't think I'd cut off the filter completely. Just make sure it doesn't have carbon in the media. I think you'll need the filter going to keep the water moving.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Its a filter media. I'll just cut the carbon out then. I'm a little worried about moving Sebastian's plants to another tank, I don't want his illnesses spread. Next option is a container, but I'm worried about them not getting light since I don't have any lamps.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't know what kind of filter you have, but you can just remove your cartridge and replace it with some aquatic-safe sponge media, or just add a sponge filter instead. I just cut a piece of the spongy material that is the same size as the cartridge I removed.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Its a Tetra Whisper 10i. What I usually read people doing is they cut a slit in the cartridge, and remove the carbon. I hadn't done that yet because it's still new, but I do that with cartridges that are a month old.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a 12 x 12 sheet of 3/4" thick aquarium sponge material. I just cut a section to fit the filter slot and use that. Of course, that would be something else you'd have to buy. I hate to see you destroy the cartridge since it's new. Do you have a sponge filter you can connect to an airline?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

You can put his plants in the half-gal hospital  They should be fine with regular natural lighting for a short while. If worse comes to worse, keeping the tank unfiltered isn't all that bad either. Just gotta keep up with all those water changes.

EDIT: Mal Green going your way


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I actually ordered some aquarium sponge 2 months ago, and since it was coming from China, it took until three days ago to get here. Aaaaand it turned out they mixed my order up with someone else's and I got a clothing folder instead. Just my luck that I'd be needing it so soon after.

I have to do daily 25% changes anyway, so I figured keeping the filter off isn't the worst thing. If it's just to keep the water moving, I could always just take the media out and leave the filter on.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Tourmaline said:


> I actually ordered some aquarium sponge 2 months ago, and since it was coming from China, it took until three days ago to get here. Aaaaand it turned out they mixed my order up with someone else's and I got a clothing folder instead. Just my luck that I'd be needing it so soon after.
> 
> I have to do daily 25% changes anyway, so I figured keeping the filter off isn't the worst thing. If it's just to keep the water moving, I could always just take the media out and leave the filter on.


Oh dear on your order mix-up! Ain't that always the way?!?!?!

Can you add even an airstone to the tank? That would keep the water oxygenated and moving, and yeah, you could cut off your filter with the daily wc.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I could add an airstone, I have an air pump that's not being used anymore. I think Sebastian is going to miss his filter, he likes trying to swim against the flow. He'll swim against it, get close enough to touch it, stop swimming, then fight against it again until he gets bored and goes about his business.

I'm still going to give him his MB/AQ Salt bath today, since I don't want him to go completely untreated.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

You may find that he enjoys the air bubbles too. My little blind betta loves the bubbles!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

If he winds up liking them, I'll just leave it in his tank permanently. I originally took it out of Merlin's tank because he was bothered by it.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Well, I have one pump running 2 tanks through a gang valve and was able to reduce the flow. None of my bettas seem to mind the bubbles, and some actually enjoy them.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm just posting this to let you know that SNE is in full swing  this is that one night in the month where you can get one bunch (4-6 or more in some cases) of plants for less than $2.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

It almost looks like his scales are being pushed apart.. 
View attachment 697105

View attachment 697113


I might get one order since I don't have much. ._.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh gee it's so swollen  only if I can just throw stuff your way and it'll land perfectly in your mailbox


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

The shipping killed any hope of me participating in SNE. xD Don't have enough.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Gaaah right I forgot there's shipping >< sorry about that.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I actually applied to a job at a local pet store. They don't carry fish or fish supplies, so lucky for me, I won't be tempted to spend all my money there. xD

If I get the job, I'm going to spend my first paycheck filling up every single tank I have that has decent lighting with live plants, and upgrading Azure and Apollo to 5 gallon tanks. 

I might even set up the free 10 gallon I got with a heater, filter, gravel, silks plants, and get it a new hood since the one it came with has incandescent lighting and I prefer LEDs, and maybe get a Giant off AquaBid.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'd put the hood at the very bottom of the priority list. If you can get a "carpet" floating plant that should do. That is, unless you have a very prolific jumper. Try looking at MN Betta Shop for giants instead of AB. Their import cost is more expensive, and for a fish that delicate to travel that far is a little worrying. 

Aren't you getting the maybe-Giant-maybe-King Cello HMPK boy from the other thread though? :0


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

It wasn't for sure, and since my friend didn't come today, I still don't have the money for him. It looks unlikely. He'll probably be gone by the time I can afford to ship him.

I haven't had any fish jump yet, but all of my tanks are hooded. Azure is jump happy though, he jumps when you aren't fast enough feeding him, but he's never tried to jump out.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

OMG I'd be at your friend's door with a megaphone! D: "oooiii! Money for neeew fiiiiish!" 

And yep. My late two + current two + current four fosters + past three fosters = 0 jumpers. I will not say they're rare though I suppose I'm just that lucky.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I'd be at his door too if he didn't live 50 minutes away by car. xD Same friend that got me Meeko in exchange for my Rasboras and Corys. I'm trying to encourage him to get the cello king for me until he can come up here, and call it even. He has three empty 5g tanks, and he has 4 Bettas. 

I've heard that PKs and females are more likely to jump since they're more agile. Luckily, Rajah had shown no interest in jumping for anything.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Seren27 said:


> I'd put the hood at the very bottom of the priority list. If you can get a "carpet" floating plant that should do. That is, unless you have a very prolific jumper. Try looking at MN Betta Shop for giants instead of AB. Their import cost is more expensive, and for a fish that delicate to travel that far is a little worrying.
> 
> Aren't you getting the maybe-Giant-maybe-King Cello HMPK boy from the other thread though? :0


Sadly to say the Betta Shop of MN is officially closed down.

EDIT: I would recommend a hood. The water evaporates extremely fast without one in a 10g. (taking from personal experience).


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

BettaStarter24 said:


> Sadly to say the Betta Shop of MN is officially closed down.


But didn't somebody say somebody is gonna take over? D: no? Aaaawwww :'(


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

BettaStarter24 said:


> I would recommend a hood. The water evaporates extremely fast without one in a 10g. (taking from personal experience).


It does have a hood, it just doesn't have LEDs. It has sockets for incandescent bulbs, which I don't like using. I might keep the hood and just get an LED bar with suction cups and put that under it.

I always see such beautiful Giants on AB.. I saw a platinum HMEE giant. I was in love.. That was months ago, though. Plus, it will be at least 3 weeks before my first paycheck.

I never looked on the Betta Shop of MN, though. But I read good things about them on here before they closed down.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Seren27 said:


> But didn't somebody say somebody is gonna take over? D: no? Aaaawwww :'(


I had talked to Tony last time I was in and he said there is a high chance someone is taking over but he never said if it was for sure. He just said there was someone highly interested.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Tourmaline said:


> It does have a hood, it just doesn't have LEDs. It has sockets for incandescent bulbs, which I don't like using. I might keep the hood and just get an LED bar with suction cups and put that under it.
> 
> I always see such beautiful Giants on AB.. I saw a platinum HMEE giant. I was in love.. That was months ago, though. Plus, it will be at least 3 weeks before my first paycheck.
> 
> I never looked on the Betta Shop of MN, though. But I read good things about them on here before they closed down.


They had wonderful stock. Especially the Giants. I never once saw a giant I didn't like. Zuri and Kevin are both from the Betta Shop.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Sebastian is refusing to eat now, despite his voracious appetite this morning. That lump on his side hasn't gotten any worse, and he's still active.. I don't know why he's refusing to eat now.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

What I believe to be Sebastian's brother. He wouldn't stop moving and people were looking at me funny so I couldn't get a better picture. ._. Same black on his fins, same black specs on his body.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Day two of no eating. Even tried bloodworms, not even a bite. This might not end well..


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Does garlic juice help? x


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh no! Hope he gets better!


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeah, that's what I was going to recommend too! Once I had a really sick guy, and I shook a bloodworm around in front of his face. That did the trick. Good luck!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

:-( There's a huge chance that all the time neglected in the pet store will kill him even though you have him in a good place. I hope he perks up and eats for you. If he doesn't, at least he lived his last days in a clean, warm environment with loving care.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> Does garlic juice help? x


I soaked flakes and bloodworms in garlic juice. He just has no interest. He sees it, he goes up to it, but he doesn't want to eat it. 

I'm hoping that maybe live food will entice him. I'm picking some bloodworms and brine shrimp later today. If not, then everyone is getting a huge treat, at least..


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

I hope he gets better too. 

Are you still doing the MB/AQ baths? Maybe he's stressed from the baths?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

He wasn't eating before his MB bath yesterday. I just figured he ate too much the morning before, because I accidentally fed him too many flakes, and he gobbled them down before I could get most of them out. That's why I wish he would eat pellets.. He isn't bloated or anything, his stomach looks empty. I got a lot more concerned when he still wasn't eating the next morning. I wish I knew what was wrong.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

You and me both  I hope he'd start eating soon x


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It could be stress. It could be that the stress in his old cup and the stress of the baths (as needed as they are) have compromised his immune system. Once you get his fin rot gone, maybe he'll settle in again and start eating.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

His fin rot hasn't shown one bit of improvement either, despite constant water changes and treatment. He still seems pretty active, despite not eating, so maybe it is stress.

I wish I could do something about his 'brother' too. He's been there the same amount of time as Sebastian was, which is why I thought he was his brother in the first place.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

:-( It hurts that we can't save them all.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Unfortunately healing takes time  

About Sebastian's "brother", is there anyone you know in the area that might want him? Not saying that there's definite 100% chance he can be saved, but couldn't hurt to ask around...


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I asked a few people already if anyone wants to get him, and that I'll even pay for him if they'll just take him in. No one wants him because of his colors. He's pale, he's flesh toned with gold fins like Sebastian is, and everyone wants colorful Bettas, which I'm sure is why they've been there so long anyway.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Tourmaline, it may help to try some "Betta Revive" with Sebastian. I've had really good luck with it when a betta just seems to be out of sorts and not wanting to eat. I think you can buy it at Petco. It would take several packages to treat Sebastian in the 5G tank. If you have a smaller hospital tank, you could get 3 treatments out of one container, I think. Something like a 1.5 gallon?

Edited to add: You would stop the MB/AQ baths while using Betta Revive.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Poor guy. Hope someone takes him in. And I hope Sebastian starts feeling better.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

He ate a few live bloodworms. Very angrily ate them, actually.. He's so aggressive with food. Unfortunately, I didn't get much since I figured he wouldn't eat it. ._. I might have to pick up more if he doesn't decide to start eating flakes again.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

YAAAAY! Glad he ate something! Now, I hope he doesn't get spoiled and start the hunger strike because he wants more bloodworms!:lol:


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

... Why do I get stuck with the weird pets. xD I raised the water level since the filter was off and he does this.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

OH my god...lol that's both the cutest and funniest thing I've seen yet. How'd he get out?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

He managed to turn around inside of it and swim out. I remember saying somewhere that he has a child like curiosity.. He really does.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Well lets hope he doesn't try that when the filter is on, though I'm sure the water level will be lower at that point


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Back to eating flakes. He was being picky at first just staring at them, then decided to eat.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Yaaaaaaayyy!!! Eating again - way to go, Sebastian and Tourmaline!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

The red spot on him seems to be improving despite not doing any other treatments. 

Now:
View attachment 699633


Before:
View attachment 699641


I really wish I knew what that was..


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

My WiFi and TV has been disconnected for 3 days now. I've been watching all my Bettas for entertainment. 

I was interacting with Azure earlier, and I had him flaring at my finger. I put my finger in the water, and he nipped it, then wrapped it as if it was a female. x_x I feel violated lol.

Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Tourmaline said:


> My WiFi and TV has been disconnected for 3 days now. I've been watching all my Bettas for entertainment.
> 
> I was interacting with Azure earlier, and I had him flaring at my finger. I put my finger in the water, and he nipped it, then wrapped it as if it was a female. x_x I feel violated lol.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that.


Too funny!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tourmaline said:


> My WiFi and TV has been disconnected for 3 days now. I've been watching all my Bettas for entertainment.
> 
> I was interacting with Azure earlier, and I had him flaring at my finger. I put my finger in the water, and he nipped it, then wrapped it as if it was a female. x_x I feel violated lol.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that.


Oh, my!

I agree that the red spot seems to be getting better on your rescue. I'm glad he's eating a little, too!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

After being in bed all day with a crippling headache, I remembered today is bath day for him. I could still do it, however it's too late now to do a water change like I usually do while he's in the bath to minimize stress. 

I could give him the bath, then do a water change tomorrow morning, or I could just wait until tomorrow to do the bath. 

Also, should I still treat him with Malachite Green and Doxycycline even though the spot is improving without it, or keep with the current treatment regimen?


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

I think I'd hold off on other treatments and just keep doing what you've been doing if the spot is improving without the other meds. No need to change course now!

And, I vote to skip the bath tonight and just do everything in the morning.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Just some pictures. Is it just me or are his fins turning more redish? It only shows when he's out of the tank light. Would it really take this long for him to color up or am I just seeing things?

I actually managed to do his bath and water change earlier.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, it looks like the rot is gone already to me! He could take this long to color up because of the prior illness and stress from everything. His fins are looking more red/orange to me, too. But look at the ends of his caudal! No red/black bits! His body spot seems to be gone or almost gone in the pictures, too! 

I don't know about medications, if you can stop now that the rot appears to be gone and let the warm water and good food heal him or if you have to finish off a routine like human meds. He looks much better to me, now!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I actually don't think it's gone. That's the picture from 3 days ago compared to when I got him. I see regrowth on one of the rays on his caudal, but I'm not sure if I see regrowth anywhere else. He still has the burnt dark areas around the edges of his fins. I can't get a picture of his dorsal, but all the darkness is completely gone, and there's clear regrowth there, just like on that single ray.

Its almost as if there's regrowth behind the burnt looking bits, very odd. Either that, or that different colored bit is just more visible since he's no longer clamped.

At least he's not skinny anymore. The difference in his body is pretty surprising. I doubt he ate often, if at all there since they only feed pellets.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I still see damage on the new pictures, but I don't see the dark edges like these old pictures.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

You can see the black more clearly here. Managed to sneak a picture while he was eating.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, I see it here. I thought you were reposting older pictures when you posted the other black ones. Poor guy.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Just as a side note though, I was told that the black edging may hang around a little bit longer for some reason I can't remember at the top of my head. But once you see regrowth, it's all uphill from there on.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Hopefully it goes away completely soon. There's only regrowth where the black is gone. :/ The rest of it is being very stubborn, but the bottom half of his caudal had the most fin rot, so I guess it's going to take a while. 

I also noticed yellow discoloration, that looks like missing scales on his head. I noticed the scales coming up when I got him, but now it looks as if they're gone. Maybe it's just coloration, but I see no scaling there.

At least he's learning not to swim and hide the second he sees my phone near his tank. He's becoming easier to take pictures off.

Is it bad to have favorites? He's my favorite, right above Azure. I feel like it's unfair to the others, but I can't help it. x.x When I set up his tank, I put him right next to the head of my bed, so I could watch him to make sure he was okay. I tend to spend more time watching him than any others, that's how I catch him doing so many cute and weird things. I can't resist his little grumpy face. New favorite picture.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Too cute.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Too cute, no it's not bad to have favorites. I have a favorite female and When choosing who to move back to school yesterday and who to move back today I chose my smaller tanks so I could sit next to Zuri for the night and not have to go a night without him by me. Although I don't have a favorite male per se.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

I love the 2nd picture! Even though he still has some issues, he really is doing GREAT! He was at death's door and you saved him. Nothing wrong with having a favorite - I suspect you are like a lot of other people (including me) that "root for the underdog". Truth be told, my little blind betta is my favorite, and I think it's because of his blindness and that together, we figured out a way for him to thrive in spite of his limitations. You are doing the same with Sebastian.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey Tourmaline - just bumping this up to see how Sebastian is doing?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

He's good, regrowth is still progressing. I've just been very busy and stressed lately, sorry for not updating.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 4, 2015)

Love the new picture Tourmaline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Glad to hear he's doing well, but sorry about your stress!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

An update on his regrowth.. It took me over an hour and a lot of frustration to upload these. 

His dorsal is regrowing nicely. Most of it was gone when I got him. The end of his anal fin has grown back. Parts of his caudal where the fin rot is gone are growing back nicely, but the rot really won't go away in those few spots. Debating treatment with Kanaplex whenever I can get enough money for it. 

His fins are growing back really curly. I expected that since there was so much ray damage. He's going to be one ragged looking Betta lol. His newly formed dorsal tells me he's most likely a Halfmoon. I have too many halfmoons already x_x Up to what, 5? Not including a DTHM.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aww he's looking great! If the current treatment alone is showing this much progress I'd hold off on Kanaplex. I like to stay away from medicines unless I really really have to use them


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

WOW!!! What a difference! Sebastian is sooooooo lucky to have wormed his fins into your heart, Tourmaline. He looks GREAT! I agree about the Kanaplex - I'd wait to see how much better he'll get without introducing antibiotics.

Great job!!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm just concerned that there's not as much progress as I'd like on completely getting rid of the fin rot on his caudal. I figured the fin rot would be completely gone by now. It's stopping the regrowth on most of his caudal fin. It's not worsening, at least.. But it's not getting any better either.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

I understand. Well, you could try the doxycycline. I've read many ppl try tetracycline, but the doxycycline is better, IMO. I've never cured anything with tetracycline. You could also try something with nitrofurazone in it like furan-2. Kanaplex is a great med, but I've used it more for things like columnaris.

Edited to add: Check out post #9 in this thread - it talks about doxycycline and its effectiveness against a broad spectrum of ailments.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=219794


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Bubble nest or filter bubbles? He's never made a bubble nest before. I've never had an issue with this filter making bubbles though. I have it in 4 of my tanks.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Bubble nest  and well regrowth is actually slow. He's progressing in a normal rate IMO x


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I realize regrowth is slow. However, his fin rot isn't gone completely I don't think. There's a lot of regrowth where it looks like there's no fin rot in his anal and dorsal fins. There's close to no regrowth where the dark edging is. That single ray that has grown and filled out a bit is the only one without dark edging. 

I'm getting mixed answers on the dosage for doxycycline. I'm also getting mixed answers on whether to use it in a tank or a bath.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

How big is the tank Sebastian is in? 5G? I think I sent the dosage directions to you, correct? I think it's 1/8 tsp per 10G. So, I'd use 1/2 of that teensy measuring spoon that I sent, mix it in a cup with some tank water until dissolved, and dose it in his tank, doing partial wc's daily and dosing again. I doubt it would be very effective in a bath - not in contact long enough. Also, if you can mix a teensy bit with some water in a tiny spray bottle (like you get in the sample/travel section at Wal-Mart) and then spray some food, let it dry, and then feed the pellets to him, he'd also get it internally. If you don't want to mix it in his food, then I'd just dose it in the tank. That's what I did with the goldfish I had with SEVERE hemorrhagic septicemia.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love his little bubble nest! I don't have anything to add about medicines and his rot not going away. I hope it does soon so all of his fins can grow out!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Just a small update. No pictures today, I don't feel like waiting 30-40 minutes for just one to attach.. 

I got him to flare for the first time today. I've been trying with a mirror maybe once a week since I got him, and he finally puffed up at himself. First, he built his first bubble nest, now he's flaring. What more could I ask for? Well, besides asking for his fin rot to completely go away. *grumble*

I don't know why he's suddenly so comfortable, but I like it! Maybe if I get a good enough picture of him showing off some of his newly grown finnage, I'll go through the torment of uploading it.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Heavily debating treatment with Kanaplex now. I'm so close to just buying it. I have enough for it now after the eBay seller that sent me the wrong LED light finally caved and gave me a refund in exchange for me changing my negative feedback. 

Nothing else is really working, and suddenly his fin rot is getting worse again. If there are better options, I can get it instead, since I only have enough for one medication. But I've read Kanaplex is very effective against stubborn fin rot.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

How much is the kanaplex from the ebay seller? This guy on AquaBid has great prices and very fast shipping:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?medications&1455067212


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

The eBay seller I was going to buy from has the 5 gram box of Seachem Kanaplex for $7 and change. I have just enough to cover it. Hopefully it works.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Tourmaline said:


> The eBay seller I was going to buy from has the 5 gram box of Seachem Kanaplex for $7 and change. I have just enough to cover it. Hopefully it works.


That should be enough to treat his small tank. I say get it and see if it helps!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Random slightly blurry picture. He flared at the camera before this it wasn't focused. -.- His ventrals are cute. Have a mentioned I love this fish?

I was looking at pictures from the day I got him. He was worse than I remembered.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

He looks sooooooooo much better! Sebastian's luckiest day was the day you brought him home.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Something is very wrong with him. He's not being his usual self. He's hiding behind his heater and won't come out. He refuses food, and he's lethargic. He wouldn't even respond to my hand. His stomach appears full even though he hasn't eaten since yesterday. I'm very concerned. No one answered the thread I made earlier about it either.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh, that's concerning, Tourmaline. The only suggestion I would have would be some Epsom salts to reduce the swelling and possibly discontinue the MB/salt baths. Do you see any pineconing?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

He's back to his normal self for the most part. I'm very confused as to what caused his lethargic behavior. At one point it got so bad I was having a meltdown because I thought he was dead. His gills were still and he didn't move until I physically touched him. He had a blank look in his eyes. Even with the lethargy, I'd see his eyes turn towards me despite him not wanting to move, but when I went to check on him that time, nothing.. Just a blank stare. It freaked me out, I was a basket case.

All that crying and hopelessness just for him to recover almost completely within 12 hours the next day? I'm very confused and frustrated. I'm going to get his medication just in case whatever he had, parasite or what else, flares up again. Hopefully the Kanaplex comes earlier than its estimated delivery date. 

This fish has caused me more heartache than any other pet I've ever had in my life. 

I just caught him flaring at a tissue in front of his tank. I managed to get a picture but unfortunately he was mid turn. Got him with his beard out, though. And got him extending his beautiful little dorsal. He must have had massive fins.. Even with the chunk still missing from his dorsal, it's pretty big. 

One day he's half dead and the next he's flaring and eating..? I'm so confused..


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

His failed flare picture. He sure showed that tissue who's boss. 

View attachment 720602


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Tourmaline said:


> He's back to his normal self for the most part. I'm very confused as to what caused his lethargic behavior. At one point it got so bad I was having a meltdown because I thought he was dead. His gills were still and he didn't move until I physically touched him. He had a blank look in his eyes. Even with the lethargy, I'd see his eyes turn towards me despite him not wanting to move, but when I went to check on him that time, nothing.. Just a blank stare. It freaked me out, I was a basket case.
> 
> All that crying and hopelessness just for him to recover almost completely within 12 hours the next day? I'm very confused and frustrated. I'm going to get his medication just in case whatever he had, parasite or what else, flares up again. Hopefully the Kanaplex comes earlier than its estimated delivery date.
> 
> ...


I had one do that to me not to long ago. Granted I think he might have had columnaris (he had white fuzzy growth on his gills). He seemed to get worse after I added Kanaplex. I thought he'd for sure die overnight. But the next morning he was swimming and wanted breakfast. They are very resilient. 

I hope Sebastian is over whatever had him down.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Someone's super fiesty tonight. I came home to a flare happy Sebastian. So cute! He's usually very calm, but he was parading himself around for 10 minutes after I got in. Someone's confident after a near death experience. 

Definitely a halfmoon or super delta at least, confirmed in picture for the records.  PetSmart didn't label their cups wrong for once. You guys have no idea how happy I am that he's okay, he's my fin baby. I want to hug him but he's a fish. x.x


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Look at his gorgeous beard! I love it! His fins are looking better to me, too.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm sooooo glad to hear Sebastian is back to his old self! Hooray for Sebastian, and for you too! You've been through so much trying to save him and get him healthy again - he'll give us all a heart attack if he acts like this again!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Kanaplex came in today. I'm starting treatment with it soon as everyone is officially up and fed. My sleeping schedule is all over the place, I usually feed them at 6. His fin rot has worsened and completely eaten away two of whatever rays he had left, and if this doesn't work I don't know what will.

Side note.. I have no idea what to do with his filter media. His tank just cycled too. I was debating taking it out completely and running it in another tank to keep the cycle, but I have no space in any of them.

5:30 marks his first dosage of Kanaplex. Luckily, one level is for 5g, so I don't have to measure it.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Does his filter media have carbon in it? That's the only thing you have to remove during medication treatments.


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

I love this little guy <3 massive props to you for sticking to treating him! He's looking beautiful so far


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

twohuskies said:


> Does his filter media have carbon in it? That's the only thing you have to remove during medication treatments.


I just cut a slit in it and took all the carbon out. Probably killed the cycle anyway because I absent mindedly ran it under cold untreated water to get some stuck carbon out, but at least I don't have to turn it off for further treatment anymore.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

vaetki said:


> I love this little guy <3 massive props to you for sticking to treating him! He's looking beautiful so far


I wouldn't have it any other way. He's my favorite Betta out of the 7 I have, and he has so much personality. It's a shame he was rotting away in a pet store for so long and no one gave him a chance.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

He's gotten into the habit of flaring at me when I try to look at him. -.- We have another Azure, ladies and gentlemen. He's also started flaring at food like Azure does too. 

Also, Kanaplex doesn't seem to be doing much for his fin rot. I'm not sure how long I'm allowed to treat him with it, it says a maximum of 3 days on the container.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Tourmaline said:


> He's gotten into the habit of flaring at me when I try to look at him. -.- We have another Azure, ladies and gentlemen. He's also started flaring at food like Azure does too.
> 
> Also, Kanaplex doesn't seem to be doing much for his fin rot. I'm not sure how long I'm allowed to treat him with it, it says a maximum of 3 days on the container.


I've used Kanaplex for a minimum of 5 days. I'm surprised the container says 3.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

So I'll try it for a week? If I see no improvement I'll stop treatment. I don't know what I'm going to do with him. His fin rot is really stubborn.

Edit: I actually misread it. It says a maximum of 3 doses, not days. I was wondering why it said a maximum of 3 days if you have to dose every two days. x.x My mistake.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Small update. 

The Kanaplex has not helped at all. I reached the advised dosage limit, so I'm stopping treatment. I'm most likely going to continue the MB/AQ Salt treatment because his fins deteriorated a lot more quickly after being taken off that. Even some previous regrowth on his anal fin is gone. His caudal is a mess again. *Sigh* I circled areas that are rotting away uncontrollably. I wish I knew how to properly cut fins off. It's getting close to his body. If I can't stop this soon.. I don't know what's going to happen. 

View attachment 727978


Furan-2 is my next bet. I've already ordered it off eBay, it should be here in a week. I'm not giving up on him. 

He made another, _very small_ bubble nest. At least it looks like one. I think he needs some nest building lessons from Azure or Rajah. I can never catch him in the process of making one, either. 

View attachment 727970


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aww, poor guy! I hope the next meds help him.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

What's your pH again? 

I do know some meds don't work as effectively in certain pH ranges so that's probably why.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I need to test it again since I added more IAL. All my other tanks have a pH of 7.9, and my water is very hard, so it's probably the same for Sebastian's tank.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh, sorry to hear about Sebby's continued fin rot. I also hope the Furan 2 helps. But I do agree - keep up with AQ/MB baths if that is the only thing that seems to help.

I don't know about bettas, but with other tropical fish, you _can_ combine kanaplex with Furan-2 for a good combination medicine. I also have very hard water, and I believe that causes some medications to be less effective. Honestly, I've never cured anything with Kanaplex _alone_. It may be my hard water too. But, Kanaplex is absorbed by the fish through their gills, so adding it with the Furan 2 may help in getting both meds into his system internally.

Keep fighting, Sebastian!! We're pulling for you!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm, like, 95% sure you *can* combine Furan-2 and Kanaplex with Bettas. But after all those medicines I'd stick with just MB-AQ for now. Give him a couple of days to "rest" before taking on another medicine route.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I was going to give him 3 days off the Kanaplex and start again with the MB on the 27th. I didn't want to wait too long because his fins are deteriorating very quickly. 

The Furan-2 should be here the same day as my next (and last) Betta. That should be fun. x.x Acclimating and monitoring my first shipped fish and monitoring Sebastian's treatment to make sure nothing goes wrong.

And I just realized that same day is water change day for 5 of my tanks. xD I actually like busy work. Keeps my mind off things.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ohh where did you get the 8th from?  

MB is just antiseptic, so I'd say it's safe to carry on right away. But if it's an actual medicine like Furan-2 I'll give him that three days. 

Just as an idea: do you think he's fin biting, which later turns into fin rot (again)? That's what's happening with Merah right now anyway. I keep a Rooibos in the tank 24/7 so it would hopefully not turn to rot. But the biting I can barely do anything about =\


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Lilnaugrim was adopting out some of her Bettas. I adopted Roman, the red and clear finned one. He's handsome, I couldn't resist. I saw Tealight adopted Macklin. I would post on her journal about it like the others but I'm too shy. xD I just kinda read.. Feels stalkerish sometimes. 

I'll start him back on it today if that's the case. I wasn't too sure. I was giving him 3 day breaks from the MB treatment after a week of treatments before. 

I don't think he's fin biting. I've watched the fin rot slowly eat away his fins, and it doesn't look like tears like fin biting does. 

Merah (and you) can't catch a break, it seems.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aww you got Roman! He's lovely indeed 

And yeeep. The circus goes on here in the household


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm excited and terrified at the same time. All the stuff for his tank (and some goodies for Sebastian's) should be here at around 4 today and I'll be getting to aquascaping. And the light for his tank is good enough for medium light plants. I feel my wallet emptying every time I think about it. 

Then there's the dreading feeling I'm getting that with the luck I have I'll be opening the box to a dead Betta... At least he doesn't have to travel too far.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I kinda wish I had a journal for all my Bettas at this point. I have a lot to say about them too, but for now, I'll just post this here since it involves Sebby too. 

I got Sebby some crypts, those were the goodies that came in today. I forgot what kind, there's three different kinds. I'll try to upload a picture if I can. If not I'll just upload whenever I can get WiFi from somewhere. He likes them. He's swimming in between them like a mad fish. So cute. 

Roman isn't coming this week, he's being shipped out next Saturday. Was looking forward to having him here, but I'll live. Gives me more time to perfect his tank for him anyway. 

I got a Black Racer Nerite snail for Apollo's tank since he has some serious brown algae problems, and the damn thing is an algae hoover! There was so much in there. All over the filter, the tank walls, the gravel, the plants. 50% of it is gone after a day. I may have to get a little container with rocks or something to put in the sunlight to grow algae on for him, or move him to my other tank with algae problems after he's done with that one. He's such a cute little thing. He's in pretty bad shape, I wasn't sure he was even alive when they took him out to bag him. The back of his shell is almost completely bitten off. I have named him Onyx after my black Mystery Snail that died for I don't even know what reason.

Oh, also, Topaz and Meeko's tank has spiraled out of control with duckweed. Every other time I've put duckweed in a tank, it dies off. In this one tank, it's coating the entire surface and growing some roots. I don't know what to do with it! >.< I'm probably going to put some in Roman's tank and hope it grows well there too with a decent light. His tank has a filter that lets you adjust and direct the flow, so hopefully directing it away from the surface will help it grow better.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Don't be shy! Congrats on getting Roman. He's a handsome guy. I hope he arrives quickly and safely. 

Poor Sebastian. I hope you find a treatment that works.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Guys.. I found a shelving unit that can hold the weight of my 10g and two 5g tanks... I already sold my spare 10g and I have space for it now... WHY! My only limitation was space. >_< I don't want to make room because I'll have space for more. Next paycheck is already going towards my phone bill and getting Sebastian's tank a glass hood and a Stingray, along with more plants.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh duckweed is a pain. Sticks to everything


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I finally went ahead and made a general life and Betta journal rather than one just for Sebastian. I'll also be posting updates on him there from now on, instead of just here. 

If anyone is interested in it, here's a link
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=7130074#post7130074


----------

